# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  High Line Phase 2 opens 6/8...

## NYCFred

Phase 2, up to 30th St to open... 

Well worth a visit if you're coming here this summer...

----------


## marybeth

Thanks Fred,
Looking forward to seeing the new parts but it will likely be mobbed when we are there next weekend. 

Any word on the new ferry from 34th to LIC and Williamsburg?  We would love to have that option to get to Smorgasburg and Brooklyn Brewery next Saturday.

mb

----------


## NYCFred

don't know if it started yet. First two weeks of ferry are free, tho.

----------


## marybeth

It didn't start yet...but we saw the terminal in Williamsburg where it will eventually land. Its not quite finished.

Didn't make the Highline either, not a good weekend weather-wise.  We did, however, enjoy excellent restaurants and the McQueen exhibit at the Met.

----------


## andynap

Steve McQueen has an exhibit??

----------


## Theresa

Hi Marybeth,

Where did you dine this time?

----------


## marybeth

LOL, no Andy, ALEXANDER McQueen!


 

Theresa,
Its going to sound like all we did was eat....Friday for lunch we did Shake Shack near the Met.  That evening we had a spectacular meal at Eleven Madison Park.

On Saturday we went to Brooklyn for Smorgasburg, a food market in Williamsburg that is part of the Brooklyn Flea.  Had all kind of yummy things, including a blood-orange glazed doughnut :-)  
Also enjoyed a few beers at the Brooklyn Brewery.

That night we did Motorino's Pizza in the East Village and picked up some dessert at Milk Bar.

Sunday brunch at the Red Rooster in Harlem.  This place was awesome and I highly recommend.  Plus the area is great.  We did a stroll around Marcus Garvey Park checking out the brownstones.  Lots of amazing architecture.

I think I gained 10 lbs!

mb

----------


## Theresa

Sounds delicious.

I'm putting together ideas for a summer trip.  Shake Shack and Milk Bar are already on my list.  I've also been toying with the idea of heading into Brooklyn for an afternoon.

Thanks for the ideas!

----------


## marybeth

The Smorgasburg is great fun and soon you will be able to get there via ferry from 34th St.  Fette Sau, also in Williamsburg, is another good place, especially if you are in to pork.  

All an easy walk to/from the Brooklyn Brewery :-)

----------


## MIke R

> .
> 
> That night we did Motorino's Pizza in the East Village and picked up some dessert at Milk Bar.
> 
> 
> 
> mb




you really need to get to ether Lombardis in Little Italy on Spring St or Grimaldis just over the Brooklyn Bridge

----------


## marybeth

LOL Mike,
Haven't been to Little Italy in years, since Chinatown took over.  And while Grimaldis may have good pizza, I'm not standing in line with a bunch of tourists for a slice.
Motorinos was named best pizza in NYC by Sifton of the Times.  Check out the wood fired crust:

----------


## MIke R

yeah but that ain't NY pizza!!!....NY pizza is a nice thin crispy crust with a semi sweet, semi garlicy,heavy oregano sauce....

it does look good though

when I was growing up in Brooklyn Grimaldis wasnt a tourist joint...and  actually Rays Pizza was the king back then ..Lombardis on Spring St is still my favorite

----------


## andynap

Marybeth- even I would eat that pizza- the edges are burnt- love it and it's thin in the middle.

----------


## marybeth

The crust was amazing....and the clam crostino appetizer was wonderful as well.

Mike,
Have you been to Little Italy lately?  Its pretty sad actually.  I understand the "new" Italian neighborhood in NYC is Arthur Ave in the Bronx.  Haven't made it there yet.

http://www.arthuravenuebronx.com/

My favorite old school NY pizza is Johns on Bleeker.  Great pizza in a great neighborhood.

mb

----------


## MIke R

its been a while..

but Arthur Avenue in the Bronx is nothin new... I actually always liked  it better than Mott St even when Mott St was good.....

so go for it

----------


## MIke R

and yes Johns on Bleeker is really good....and after Johns you can hit Katzs Deli in the same neighborhood on Houston, and really stuff yourself good

----------


## elgreaux

The Brooklyn Botanical Garden is always worth a visit, especially when the roses are in bloom...

----------


## RickyG

We did the HighLine one night after dinner at PaCri in the meat packing dist. It was way cool and not really crowded. Couldn't bring Mister B.....we left him in Jacki's condo...wasn't happy.

----------


## amyb

And was everything just as lovely when you returned for the little dear?

Did you bring him a leftover or two?

----------


## RickyG

Mr B is always very well behaved....he knows I'll take him to look at the horses in the park when I get home....

----------


## Theresa

We checked out The High Line last weekend.  Way cool!

Handsome digs, Ricky.  They suit Barty.

----------


## amyb

Let me be the first to say, LUCKY DOG!

----------


## BBT

Thanks for posting. We are doing a late lunch at Peter Lugers next Friday we usuallywalk the bridge back for a little exercise. May have to go see the new section.  Love MePa and of course the Apple Store is a don't miss.

----------

